# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Assassin's Creed Altair's Chronicles (NDS giả lậptrên PC)

## fire_diamond1987

Được đầu tư phát triển trên các hệ máy console thế hệ mới nhưng Ubisoft không hề bỏ quên những hệ máy cầm tay đang nên ngôi như Nintendo DS. Hãng này đã chính thức thông báo sẽ phát hành phiên bản Altair's Chronicles được phát triển hoàn toàn trên nền đồ họa 3D do nhóm Crusades thực hiện.

Với phiên bản DS này, người chơi sẽ đặt chân đến 4 thành phố lớn với cốt truyện và nhiệm vụ tương tự như các phiên bản đã phát hành trên hệ console như tiêu diệt đối thủ, ám sát, đột kích lấy cắp tài liệu...

Mặc dù không có nhiều thay đổi nhưng theo ông John Parkes đại diện của Ubisoft cho biết “Assassin's Creed Altair's Chronicles sẽ có một cách tiếp cận khá mới mẻ về cuộc đời cũng như những sự kiện lớn xảy ra với nhân vật chính trong game, giúp người chơi hiểu một các sâu sắc và rõ hơn về tính cách của gã sát thủ huyền thoại”.
link nè (có kèm theo hương dẫn)
http://rapidshare.com/files/137719086/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137719363/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137719616/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137719999/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137720279/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137720663/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137721209/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137721616/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137743793/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137744523/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137745535/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137745988/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137746410/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137745052/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137759337/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137759754/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137761092/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137761654/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137762086/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137762577/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137762953/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137763340/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137763749/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137764223/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137764655/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137758809/mario__Assassins_Creed_contra4.v.v.part27.rar

----------

